# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χριστουγεννιάτικα παιχνίδια - στολίδια

## Georgia_io

Φέτος είναι τα πρώτα Χριστούγεννα στη ζωή μου παρέα με φτερωτά φιλαράκια και θα ήθελα να κάνω δωράκια!!!
Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να κάνω παιχνιδάκια - στολίδια για τα μικρά μου? Θέλω τις ιδέες σας!!! ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Ααααα... τι καλή ιδέα!!!! Κ εγώ θέλωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(Παρακαλώ να δώσετε ιδέες στη Γεωργία ως την Κυριακή που μπορεί να έρθει σπίτι μου να φέρει δωράκια για τα πουλάκια μου... χαχαχαχα!!!)

----------


## Georgia_io

> Ααααα... τι καλή ιδέα!!!! Κ εγώ θέλωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (Παρακαλώ να δώσετε ιδέες στη Γεωργία ως την Κυριακή που μπορεί να έρθει σπίτι μου να φέρει δωράκια για τα πουλάκια μου... χαχαχαχα!!!)


Χαχαχα....κάτσε να βρω και τα υλικά, χρόνο κλπ κλπ

----------


## vicky_ath

Έλα δε θέλω δικαιολογίες.... χαχαχαχα!
Πέρα από την πλάκα το σκεφτόμουν πολύ σοβαρά να βάλω είτε μέσα στο κλουβί σαν πατήθρα/κλαδάκι, είτε έξω να το προσαρμόσω σαν σταντ καμιά γιρλάντα πράσινη κ να κρεμάσω από εκεί κανένα μπιχλιμπίδι με καμπανάκια κ τέτοια!
Επίσης ωραίο θα ήταν να φτιάχναμε κουτάκια, σαν δώρα που μέσα θα είχαν λιχουδιές που ξέρουμε ότι τους αρέσουν κ να προσπαθούν να τα ανοίξουν!
Μωρέ λες να φτιάξω χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο μέσα στο κλουβί??? χαχαχα!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Δέντρο ε? Δεν ξέρω...τα δικά μου είναι και μικρούλικα...άσε που μόνο για κεχρί κάνουν σαν τρελά... Επίσης να προσέξουμε τα υλικά για να έχουμε όμορφες γιορτούλες...
Άντε, περιμένω ιδέες!!!

----------


## mitsman

τι κανατε τελικα??? φτιαξατε τιποτα???

----------


## vicky_ath

Κάτσε βρε βιαστικέ.... υπομονή.....

----------


## Georgia_io

> τι κανατε τελικα??? φτιαξατε τιποτα???


Δώσε ιδέες να φτιάξουμε εμείς  :Happy:

----------

